# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αλλαγή Κεφαλών σε σκληρό δίσκο

## AAEIV

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, ο εξωτερικός μου δίσκος(Seagate expansion 2TB) έγινε raw από ntfs.
Αρχικά προσπάθησα να ανακτήσω τα data μου χρησιμοποιώντας σχετικές εφαρμογές(testDisk, PhotoRec, foremost, Parted Magic Boot CD, Hyren's Boot Cd) αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι.

Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι θέμα firmware, αλλά επειδή είναι ακόμα στην εγγύηση δεν ήθελα να τον πειράξω. Οπότε τον έστειλα στην Seagate, οι οποίοι μου είπαν πως αν είναι όντως θέμα firmware, η επισκευή είναι δωρεάν. 

Τελικά είναι πρόβλημα των heads και το κόστος ανέρχεται σε 720€. Το report της εταιρίας είναι αυτό

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19828093/Quote_489646-1.htm

Επειδή αυτά τα χρήματα είναι πάρα πολλά για την τσέπη μου, σκέφτομαι να προσπαθήσω μόνος μου να αντικαταστήσω τις κεφαλές, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχω πρόσβαση σε καθαρό χώρο. Επειδή δεν βρήκα κάπου να πωλούν σκέτες κεφαλές, μια ιδέα είναι να αγοράσω έναν ίδιο σκληρό και να χρησιμοποιήσω τις κεφαλές του, αλλά επειδή δεν το έχω ξανακάνει έχω ενδοιασμούς.

Υπάρχει κάποιο μέρος όπου μπορώ να αγοράσω κεφαλές?
Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να αναλάβει την παραπάνω δουλειά στην δουλειά?
Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## mariosm

Θανο ολες οι απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις σου εχουν σχεση με μια μονο πληροφορια. Ποσο σημαντικα ειναι τα αρχεια που εχεις μεσα στο δισκο σου. Αν ειναι ακρως σημαντικα και μοναδικα η λυση ειναι μονοδρομος. Πληρωνεις αυτο που σου ζητανε και εχεις πολλες ελπιδες να παρεις πισω τα αρχεια σου. 
Αν δεν ειναι σημαντικα τοτε μπορεις να παρεις το δισκο και να του ....."αλλαξεις τα φωτα" μονος σου. 
Να ξερεις παντως οτι κανενας ασχετος ή λιγο σχετικος δεν θα αναλαβει τετοια ευθυνη.

----------


## leosedf

Και επίσης να θυμάσαι οτι η δυνατότητα να ανακτήσεις τα δεδομένα σου μόνος σου είναι 5%

----------


## bchris

Θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλλησαντες, ωστοσο: Αν οντως κανεις την υπερβαση, θα προτεινα να μην προσπαθησεις να βαλεις τις κεφαλες του καινουργιου δισκου στον παλιο, αλλα να βαλεις τα πλατω απο τον παλιο στον καινουργιο.

Πιστευω οτι αυτη η προσεγγιση εχει τις μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας.

Ο,τι και ν' αποφασισεις, καλη τυχη και ενημερωσε για την εκβαση. Που ξερεις, μπορει να ειναι η αρχη μιας λαμπρης σταδιοδρομιας.

----------


## AAEIV

> Θανο ολες οι απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις σου εχουν σχεση με μια μονο πληροφορια. Ποσο σημαντικα ειναι τα αρχεια που εχεις μεσα στο δισκο σου. Αν ειναι ακρως σημαντικα και μοναδικα η λυση ειναι μονοδρομος. Πληρωνεις αυτο που σου ζητανε και εχεις πολλες ελπιδες να παρεις πισω τα αρχεια σου. 
> Αν δεν ειναι σημαντικα τοτε μπορεις να παρεις το δισκο και να του ....."αλλαξεις τα φωτα" μονος σου. 
> Να ξερεις παντως οτι κανενας ασχετος ή λιγο σχετικος δεν θα αναλαβει τετοια ευθυνη.



Τα αρχεία είναι όντως σημαντικά...
Είναι πέρα από βιβλία, εργασίες και διάφορα τέτοια που έχουν να κάνουν με την σχολή, υπάρχουν και αρκετά πράγματα από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο(βίντεο, φωτογραφίες κλπ)...
Αν είχα αυτά τα χρήματα, θα τα έδινα!
Είναι ενάντια στην ιδιοσυγκρασία μου αλλά θα το έκανα.
Αλλά τόσα χρήματα δεν βγάζω ούτε σε ένα χρόνο!





> Και επίσης να θυμάσαι οτι η δυνατότητα να ανακτήσεις τα δεδομένα σου μόνος σου είναι 5%



Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, αλλά από που προκύπτει?
Οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι με το μέρος μου...
Και σαν πειραματικός φυσικός τις λαμβάνω, μάλλον, σοβαρά υπόψη μου :Smile: 





> Θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλλησαντες, ωστοσο: Αν οντως κανεις την υπερβαση, θα προτεινα να μην προσπαθησεις να βαλεις τις κεφαλες του καινουργιου δισκου στον παλιο, αλλα να βαλεις τα πλατω απο τον παλιο στον καινουργιο.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι αυτη η προσεγγιση εχει τις μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας.
> 
> Ο,τι και ν' αποφασισεις, καλη τυχη και ενημερωσε για την εκβαση. Που ξερεις, μπορει να ειναι η αρχη μιας λαμπρης σταδιοδρομιας.



Ποια η διαφορά της αλλαγής κεφαλών-πλατώ?
Λαμπρή καριέρα?
Υπάρχει κάποιος που δίνει δουλειά σε αυτήν την χώρα? :Tongue2: 

Το θέμα τώρα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω τον σκληρό...
Φαίνεται πως δεν πωλείται πια στην Ελλάδα...

Καμιά ιδεά για το που μπορώ να βρω κεφαλές?

----------


## mtzag

δεν παιζει να τα καταφερεις μονος σου...
ρωτα και εδω εταιριες νομιζω ειναι 1-2
μικροσκοπιο υπερκαθαρο χωρο εργαλεια εχεις ?

προτεινω ειτε να παζαρεψεις την τιμη ειτε να ρωτησεις εδω και να τους πεις εχω 200-300 θελετε ? ειτε να παρεις τον δισκο και να περιμενεις να μαζεψεις χρηματα.

σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις παντως απο οτι ξερω βγαινουνε τα platters και μπαινουνε σε αλλη βαση εκτος δισκου σε ειδικη συσκευη.

λιγο να βγαλεις τα platters απο τον αξονα περιστροφης λιγο να γρατζουνιστουνε οπως θα τα βαζεις τα εχασες ολα...
και αυτο γιατι τα αρχεια ειναι κατακερματισμενα και μπορει στο ιδιο σημειο να υπαρχουνε bytes απο ολα τα αρχεια.

----------


## AAEIV

ώρα που ξαναείδα το report παρατήρησα κάτι

The main cause of damage is bad blocks which are present on the media, as well as media surface damage which prevents the read write heads from locating the data stored on the platters.
Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι κεφαλές αλλά το πλατώ...
Καμιά ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να "ξεγελάσω" τις κεφαλές?

----------


## AAEIV

> δεν παιζει να τα καταφερεις μονος σου...
> ρωτα και εδω εταιριες νομιζω ειναι 1-2
> μικροσκοπιο υπερκαθαρο χωρο εργαλεια εχεις ?
> 
> προτεινω ειτε να παζαρεψεις την τιμη ειτε να ρωτησεις εδω και να τους πεις εχω 200-300 θελετε ? ειτε να παρεις τον δισκο και να περιμενεις να μαζεψεις χρηματα.
> 
> σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις παντως απο οτι ξερω βγαινουνε τα platters και μπαινουνε σε αλλη βαση εκτος δισκου σε ειδικη συσκευη.
> 
> λιγο να βγαλεις τα platters απο τον αξονα περιστροφης λιγο να γρατζουνιστουνε οπως θα τα βαζεις τα εχασες ολα...
> και αυτο γιατι τα αρχεια ειναι κατακερματισμενα και μπορει στο ιδιο σημειο να υπαρχουνε bytes απο ολα τα αρχεια.



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση!

Μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε καθαρό χώρο και σε μικροσκόπιο.
Τώρα για εργαλεία, εξαρτάται από το τι τελικά θα κάνω...

Ξέρεις μήπως ποιες είναι αυτές οι εταιρίες?
Αν τους πω ότι διαθέτω μόνο τόσα, τα οποία επίσης δύσκολα θα τα βρω, θα με λυπηθούν και μου το φτιάξουν?

----------


## bchris

Καλημερα.

Αμα το προβλημα εντοπιζεται στα πλατω του δισκου, αστο καλυτερα. 
Επαιξες κι εχασες!

Υπαρχει ενα ρητο στο ΙΤ: "*ὴ back up ή fuck up*"

----------


## Thansavv

Θάνο καλημέρα... Δοκίμασες το Get Data Back? Οι κεφαλές ακούγονται να χτυπάνε?

----------


## lion

Δηλαδή μάλλον έχασε το partition table? Κοίτα εδώ http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...drive-recovery

----------


## AAEIV

> Καλημερα.
> 
> Αμα το προβλημα εντοπιζεται στα πλατω του δισκου, αστο καλυτερα. 
> Επαιξες κι εχασες!
> 
> Υπαρχει ενα ρητο στο ΙΤ: "*ὴ back up ή fuck up*"



Η seagate ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορεί να το φτιάξει...
Συγκεκριμένα λέει ότι





> We have finished examining all physical and logical components of your storage media. The main cause of damage is bad blocks which are present on the media, as well as media surface damage which prevents the read write heads from locating the data stored on the platters.
> For the recovery process we need to analyze and repair these bad blocks, read out all data on a sector level, and reconstruct the complete file system. Afterwards we will mount the data onto an offline server in order to check the integrity of your data(partitions, directories and the different file types).
> 
> Evaluation report:
> 
> Drive very unstable Heads#5 very unstable Present many media errors, heads unstable read. Probably later need explant new heads.



Το έχω υπόψη αυτό το ρητό αλλά ο hdd που βάρεσε είναι ο back up...





> Θάνο καλημέρα... Δοκίμασες το Get Data Back? Οι κεφαλές ακούγονται να χτυπάνε?



Μπορεί και να το δοκίμασα, ανάμεσα σε όλες τις utilities που δοκίμασα.
Αλλά αφού δεν τα κατάφερα με testdisk και photoRec και ειδικά με το foremost δεν νομίζω κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να τον κάνει access.
Ο δίσκος μόλις μπει στο USB ακούγεται να spinάρει, αλλά δεν ακούγονται οι κεφαλές, αν εννοείς το click of death...
Οι θόρυβοι που ακούγονται είναι φυσιολογικοί...





> Δηλαδή μάλλον έχασε το partition table? Κοίτα εδώ http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...drive-recovery



Η αλήθεια είναι πως τόσο το testDisk, όσο και το PhotRec παραπονιούνταν πως "No partition found" αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβα και όπως επιβεβαίωσε και η seagate είναι θέμα hardware...

----------


## bchris

Αφου χαλασε ο backup σκληρος τοτε που ειναι το προβλημα?
Παρε ενα καινουργιο και ξανακανε backup τα αρχεια σου στον καινουργιο δισκο.
Η μηπως δεν τα εχεις τα αρχεια στον κυριως δισκο, αλλα μονο στον backup? (που στην προκειμενη περιπτωση γινεται primary --μιας κι εχει την μοναδικη κοπια των δεδομενων--), οποτε ισχυει παλι το περιφημο ρητο?

----------


## firewalker

Έχω την εντύπωση πως κεφαλές και platters είναι καλιμπραρισμένα το ένα για το άλλο, και τα δύο για την πλακέτα. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές φυλάσσονται σε κάποια eeprom στην πλακέτα του δίσκου.  Μπορεί να έχεις δύο απόλυτα λειτουργικούς δίσκους, να κάνεις τράμπα (με τέλειο τρόπο) τα platters και να μην δουλεύουν οι δίσκοι.

----------


## makocer

αγαπητε Θανο μια ερωτηση μονο.
εχεις ανοιξει σκλ.δισκο και να τον 'ξεκοιλιασεις' ? το να αλλαξεις ειτε πλατο ,ειτε κεφαλες προυποθετουν οτι θα αποσυναρμολογηθουν και τα 2...

σημαντικο ειναι και το allocation unit size κατα το φορματ που ειχε γινει στον δισκο,το συστημα αρχειων (φυσικα) κλπ κλπ
εαν δεν τα καταφεραν τα προγραμματα που ανεφερες τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις πολλα περιθωρια να κανεις κατι μονος αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα εγκαταλειψης την προσπαθεια -τουλαχιστον γνωσεις θα αποκτησεις...
πρεπει ομως να συνηθιζεις σιγα σιγα στην ιδεα οτι δεν θα παρεις τα αρχεια πισω το πιθανοτερο

----------


## mtzag

raw image του δισκου πριν τον στειλεις πηρες με την εντολη dd σε linux ?
Δηλαδη πηρες ακριβη κλωνο το δισκο ?

Αν εχεις bad sectors εχεις χασει τα αρχεια που εχουνε δεδομενα σε αυτους τους sectors αλλα δεν εχεις χασει ολα τα αρχεια..
Το προγραμματα που τσεκαρες ειναι μαπα... το καλυτερο προγραμμα ειναι το stellar που διαβαζει raw filesystems

Επισης πιστευω οτι εβαλες τον δισκο μεσα στον υπολογιστη και οχι σε κανα usb κουτι...

Και κατι αλλο καμια φορα απο μερικους bad sectors ο δισκος σταματαει να προσπαθει να διαβασει παρακατω η σταματαει το διαβασμα εκει
και προσπαθει ατελειωτα να διαβασει κατι που δεν διαβαζετε σε αυτη την περιπτωση
πας και πανωγραφεις με 0δενικα αυτους τους κατεστραμενους sectors με dd και επανερχεται εχοντας χασει μονο ενα μικρο τμημα αρχειων.

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κακως τον εστειλες στην seagate πριν τον δει καποιος που ξερει εδω ωστε να σου παρει ενα ακριβη κλωνο
του δισκου ωστε να εχεις αντιγραφο εδω με το raw filesystem

----------


## leosedf

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση!
> 
> Μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε καθαρό χώρο και σε μικροσκόπιο.
> Τώρα για εργαλεία, εξαρτάται από το τι τελικά θα κάνω...
> 
> Ξέρεις μήπως ποιες είναι αυτές οι εταιρίες?
> Αν τους πω ότι διαθέτω μόνο τόσα, τα οποία επίσης δύσκολα θα τα βρω, θα με λυπηθούν και μου το φτιάξουν?



Ισχύει πάντως ότι σου είπε ο Μάνος πιο πάνω. 
Και άντε υποθέτω ότι έχεις clean room και μικροσκόπια κλπ.

Το εργαλείο μόνο για να σου σηκώσει τις κεφαλές ώστε να βγουν τελείως από τα platter κοστίζει 4 με 5 κατοστάρικα. Αυτό που θα στις σηκώσει για να τις τραβήξεις έξω δηλαδή.

Κανείς δεν θέλει να σε αποθαρρύνει Θάνο αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια στο homemade..

----------


## AAEIV

> Αφου χαλασε ο backup σκληρος τοτε που ειναι το προβλημα?
> Παρε ενα καινουργιο και ξανακανε backup τα αρχεια σου στον καινουργιο δισκο.
> Η μηπως δεν τα εχεις τα αρχεια στον κυριως δισκο, αλλα μονο στον backup? (που στην προκειμενη περιπτωση γινεται primary --μιας κι εχει την μοναδικη κοπια των δεδομενων--), οποτε ισχυει παλι το περιφημο ρητο?



Say no more my dear friend...
Έχεις δίκιο...





> Έχω την εντύπωση πως κεφαλές και platters είναι καλιμπραρισμένα το ένα για το άλλο, και τα δύο για την πλακέτα. Οι πληροφορίες αυτές φυλάσσονται σε κάποια eeprom στην πλακέτα του δίσκου. Μπορεί να έχεις δύο απόλυτα λειτουργικούς δίσκους, να κάνεις τράμπα (με τέλειο τρόπο) τα platters και να μην δουλεύουν οι δίσκοι.



Το έχει πάρει και εμένα κάπου το μάτι μου, αλλά στα κατά τόπους tutorials κανείς δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο...
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι ακριβώς ισχύει...





> αγαπητε Θανο μια ερωτηση μονο.
> εχεις ανοιξει σκλ.δισκο και να τον 'ξεκοιλιασεις' ? το να αλλαξεις ειτε πλατο ,ειτε κεφαλες προυποθετουν οτι θα αποσυναρμολογηθουν και τα 2...
> 
> σημαντικο ειναι και το allocation unit size κατα το φορματ που ειχε γινει στον δισκο,το συστημα αρχειων (φυσικα) κλπ κλπ
> εαν δεν τα καταφεραν τα προγραμματα που ανεφερες τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις πολλα περιθωρια να κανεις κατι μονος αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα εγκαταλειψης την προσπαθεια -τουλαχιστον γνωσεις θα αποκτησεις...
> πρεπει ομως να συνηθιζεις σιγα σιγα στην ιδεα οτι δεν θα παρεις τα αρχεια πισω το πιθανοτερο



Δεν το έχω κάνει για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αλλά έχω βρει δύο κατεστραμένους με τους οποίους θα προπονηθώ πριν ασχοληθώ με τον δικό μου.
Software-ικά νομίζω το έχω εξαντλήσει το ζήτημα, οπότε το μόνο που μένει είναι το hardware...
Αυτό για τα αρχεία και την ιδέα δεν μου αρέσει...






> raw image του δισκου πριν τον στειλεις πηρες με την εντολη dd σε linux ?
> Δηλαδη πηρες ακριβη κλωνο το δισκο ?
> 
> Αν εχεις bad sectors εχεις χασει τα αρχεια που εχουνε δεδομενα σε αυτους τους sectors αλλα δεν εχεις χασει ολα τα αρχεια..
> Το προγραμματα που τσεκαρες ειναι μαπα... το καλυτερο προγραμμα ειναι το stellar που διαβαζει raw filesystems
> 
> Επισης πιστευω οτι εβαλες τον δισκο μεσα στον υπολογιστη και οχι σε κανα usb κουτι...
> 
> Και κατι αλλο καμια φορα απο μερικους bad sectors ο δισκος σταματαει να προσπαθει να διαβασει παρακατω η σταματαει το διαβασμα εκει
> ...



Με την dd δοκίμασα αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι γιατί η "sudo fdisk -l" δεν μου τον εμφανίζει...
Άσε που για να τον κάνω clone χρειάζομαι έναν δίσκο με τουλάχιστον 2TB τον οποίο δεν διαθέτω...
Το stellar δεν το ξέρω αλλά θα το ψάξω λίγο...
Επίσης δεν ήξερα ότι μπορώ να θέσω τιμή 0 σε κάποιον sector!
Δεν ξέρω κάποιον που να μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει.
Όσους ρώτησα αφού τους είχα πει τι έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει, όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνω κάτι άλλο...
Ο δίσκος είναι εξωτερικός οπότε τον σύνεδεσα με το USB του...
Δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω το case του για να μην χάσω την εγγύηση...





> Ισχύει πάντως ότι σου είπε ο Μάνος πιο πάνω. 
> Και άντε υποθέτω ότι έχεις clean room και μικροσκόπια κλπ.
> 
> Το εργαλείο μόνο για να σου σηκώσει τις κεφαλές ώστε να βγουν τελείως από τα platter κοστίζει 4 με 5 κατοστάρικα. Αυτό που θα στις σηκώσει για να τις τραβήξεις έξω δηλαδή.
> 
> Κανείς δεν θέλει να σε αποθαρρύνει Θάνο αλλά υπάρχουν και όρια στο homemade..



Αυτό το εργαλείο που λες το έχω υπόψη ότι είναι ακριβώς αλλά μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με κάτι σαν κι αυτό





Σαφώς και υπάρχουν όρια, αλλά το θέμα είναι αν έχω φτάσει σε αυτά ή αν υπάρχει και λίγο περιθώριο ακόμα...

----------


## xsterg

και οταν λες εχω προσβαση σε καθαρο χωρο τι εννοεις? οχι οτι εχει σφουγγαριστει προσφατα το δωματιο πιστευω...

----------


## leosedf

Χμ ΟΚ.
Για δοκίμασε με αυτό το εργαλείο να δούμε.

----------


## KOKAR

αν ο δίσκος σου εχει μόνο ενα πλατό τότε μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτο, αν όμως εχει παραπάνω απο ενα πλατό τοτε το παρακάτω εργαλείο ειναι απαραίτητο

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hddsurgery.com/shop

----------


## AAEIV

> και οταν λες εχω προσβαση σε καθαρο χωρο τι εννοεις? οχι οτι εχει σφουγγαριστει προσφατα το δωματιο πιστευω...



Το εκλαμβάνω ως αστείο και δεν απαντώ... :Smile: 




> Χμ ΟΚ.
> Για δοκίμασε με αυτό το εργαλείο να δούμε.



Θα δοκιμάσω με αυτό στους κατεστραμένους...
Πάντως ο τύπος αυτός, πουλάει ένα κιτ για τα μαθήματα που παραδίδει στο οποίο έχει μέσα αυτό το tool.




> αν ο δίσκος σου εχει μόνο ενα πλατό τότε μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτο, αν όμως εχει παραπάνω απο ενα πλατό τοτε το παρακάτω εργαλείο ειναι απαραίτητο



Το έχω δει το εν λόγω video και εντυπωσιάστηκε με αυτό το εργαλείο αλλά και με την τιμή του...
Έστειλα ένα Mail στον τύπο αυτό, για να τον ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο για περισσότερα από ένα platters και περιμένω απάντηση...
Πως μπορώ να δω πόσα πλατό έχει ο σκληρός?

----------


## mtzag

καταρχην δεν εχεις κανεις τιποτα.

σε sata συνδεση μεσα στον υπολογιστη δεν το εβαλες
raw image δεν πηρες 
το stellar δεν δοκιμασες
δεν πανωγραψες τους bad sectors με 0δενικα


παρε το δισκο πισω και κανε αυτα αλλα προσοχη γιατι αμα χτυπηθει στη μεταφορα παπαλα και ειδικα οταν δουλευει ο δισκος αν χυπηθει ειναι ποιο ευκολα παπαλα

πιστευω οτι μπορεις ευκολα να ανακτησεις μερος των δεδομενων μιας και εχεις καποιους bad sectors αλλα οχι χαμενα ολα τα δεδομενα

εκανες και 2πλο λαθος δεν ειχες backup και ειτανε και usb.
Σε αυτους τους usb τα τροφοδοτικα ειναι ψοφια και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που βγαινουνε bad sectors τους οποιους αρκει να τους πανωγραψεις με 0δενικα και να φτιαξει ο δισκος

Σε κατασταση σαν το δικο σου εχω σωσει πολλους με το stellar

Επισης κατι τελευταιο αν ανοιξεις μονος το δισκο θα χασεςι τα δεδομενα σου γιατι αυτη η δουλεια για να γινει θελει ειδικο εργαστηριο

----------


## AAEIV

> καταρχην δεν εχεις κανεις τιποτα.
> 
> σε sata συνδεση μεσα στον υπολογιστη δεν το εβαλες
> raw image δεν πηρες 
> το stellar δεν δοκιμασες
> δεν πανωγραψες τους bad sectors με 0δενικα
> 
> 
> παρε το δισκο πισω και κανε αυτα αλλα προσοχη γιατι αμα χτυπηθει στη μεταφορα παπαλα και ειδικα οταν δουλευει ο δισκος αν χυπηθει ειναι ποιο ευκολα παπαλα
> ...



Έχω χάσει αρκετές μέρες από την ζωή μου προσπαθώντας να κάνω κάτι...
Σε sata σύνδεση δεν το έβαλα γιατί αυτομάτως θα έχανα την εγγύηση...
Τώρα για το stellar που λες, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχυρό είναι...
Ξέρω με βεβαιότητα, από εμπειρία, ότι τα testDisk και foremost είναι απίστευτα πανίσχυρα εργαλεία τα οποία δεν με έχουν απογοητεύσει ποτέ...εκτός από αυτόν το σκληρό.

Όσο για το clone, για να κάνει κανείς image έναν δίσκο, πρέπει αυτός να αναγνωρίζεται από το σύστημα.
Όταν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιώ την "fdisk -l" στα ubuntu και δεν μου τον εμφανίζει σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει image με την dd...

Επίσης δεν ξέρω πόσο εύκολο είναι να λύσεις ένα θέμα hardware, χρησιμοποιώντας το stellar.
Όταν μου έρθει ο σκληρός πίσω θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό, απλά και μόνο για να δω πόσο καλό είναι!

Άντε το back up να το δεχτώ, το USB που λες δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
Τι ακριβώς εννοείς?

----------


## radioamateur

Είναι περισσότερο μάγκες αυτοί οι κύριο που με 300 δολάρια προσφέρουν ανάκτηση δεδομένων;
http://www.300dollardatarecovery.com/ 
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα ορισμένοι ζητάνε για αντικατάσταση κεφαλών ό,τι τους κατέβει σαν τους τοκογλύφους...!!!

----------


## AAEIV

Ωραίοι τύποι αυτοί!
Ωραίο site και δίνουν ωραίες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!
Βέβαια κάπου αναφέρουν ότι το 95% των επισκευών είναι 300$...
Αν η Seagate λέει αλήθεια στο report της, μου φαίνεται για σοβαρή ζημιά και μάλλον ανήκω στο 5%...

----------


## radioamateur

> Ωραίοι τύποι αυτοί!
> Ωραίο site και δίνουν ωραίες και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!
> Βέβαια κάπου αναφέρουν ότι το 95% των επισκευών είναι 300$...
> Αν η Seagate λέει αλήθεια στο report της, μου φαίνεται για σοβαρή ζημιά και μάλλον ανήκω στο 5%...



Κάνε εκτενή έρευνα αγοράς.Προφανώς κάποιοι περιμένουν να ανοίξουν και άλλη τρύπα οι Έλληνες στη ζωνάρι για να ρίξουν τις τιμές.Η Ιδανική τιμή για ανάκτηση δεδομένων στην ακραία περίπτωση hardware issue είναι από 300 έως το πολύ 400 ευρώ max.

----------


## mpampis81

Καλησπέρα Χρόνια πολλά. Επειδή έχω κ εγώ θέμα με ένα σκληρό 3,5 ide, κ μάλλον έχει θέμα η κεφαλή. Τι προτείνετε; Ακούγεται μέσα σαν να έχει ξεκολλήσει κάτι..

----------


## VirusX2

Αν ο δίσκος έχει χρήσιμα δεδομένα που χρειάζεσαι, σταματάς να τον ζορίζεις και τον στέλνεις σε data recovery χωρίς να τον ανοίξεις..

----------


## mpampis81

Ναι έχει χρήσιμα δεδομένα, 300€ max μου είπε εταιρεία για μηχανική βλάβη, λόγω του ότι είναι 500gb. Το σκέφτομαι..

----------


## VirusX2

Δυστυχώς το data recovery σε επίπεδο μηχανικής βλάβης του δίσκου, δεν είναι για DIY.. Εκτός clean room οι πιθανότητες να πετύχει έστω και η αλλαγή heads είναι μηδαμινές.. Και εκτός αυτού μετά θα χρειαστεί χειρισμός με ειδικά hardware/software..

----------

